

Colombia: Home of the perfect cup of coffee? - yawz
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-32219604

======
heydenberk
Is third wave coffee uncommon in the UK? This sounds like a nice cup of coffee
and all, but delicious, carefully-brewed pourover is by no means a rarity in
the US.

------
las_cases
I apologize for the off-topic, as much as I absolutely love coffee the serving
process to me always seemed ridiculous. This clip expresses my feelings pretty
accurately:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfuX1rypN4Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfuX1rypN4Y)

------
coldcode
Exactly how I make coffee. But there are so many factors in brewing a perfect
cup of coffee, if you can actually define what that is.

